# First video tutorial: Metallic Smokey Eye Makeup Tutorial



## mikmik90 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey all!

	This look is a metallic smokey eye that has a grunge-esque feel. I used the YSL Pure Chromatics Wet and Dry #6 palette. Given that this is my first youtube makeup tutorial, there were a few bumps along the way (namely, a sudden change in lighting) but bear with me! Hopefully I’ll get better at this 

	Complete product list after the video.
	If you like my stuffs, check out my blog for more- http://www.shamelessfripperies.com/




  	Complete list of products:

	SUQQU Brow Pen in Brown
	Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk Foundation (shade 4 and 5.5)
	Too Faced Shadow Insurance
	Chanel Illusion d'Ombre Mirifique
	Yves Saint Laurent Pure Chromatics #6
	MAC Soba Eyeshadow
	MAC Vanilla Eyeshadow
	Physicians Formula Eye Booster Pen Black
	Rouge Bunny Rouge Eye Kohl Salome
	Lancome Hypnose Mascara
	Shu Uemura Smoky Layers false lashes
	Armani Precision Retouch Concealer in shade 3
	Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
	Kevyn Aucoin Sculpting Powder in Medium
	Yves Saint Laurent Gloss Volupte in shade 6


  	xxkarima


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Nov 17, 2012)

So pretty!


----------

